# Sunday's Show and Tell....10/15/17



## jd56 (Oct 15, 2017)

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures.

I did find something this past week. Been on an annual bass fishing trip vacation since Friday.
Got to the fishing ramp and found it was closed....!$@:&#

So we had to settle for the highly unproductive but, record setting lake down the road. A flooded forest. "Briery Creek" for those bass fishermen.
Hard dog fishing for sure.
This is one of a pair of 2.8 / 17" bass caught Friday


----------



## tech549 (Oct 15, 2017)

got this a while back at the Dudley swap,was able to finish it up yesterday


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 15, 2017)

awesome bicycle radio -


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 15, 2017)

locking fork-not sure what bike it fits.


----------



## vincev (Oct 15, 2017)

A nice Cities Service 5 gallon can for the old truck and an old trolling motor.This is the tiniest trolling motor I ever seen,lol


----------



## Kstone (Oct 15, 2017)

Late 30s/1940 Roadmaster. It's gunna be my rat project this winter. I'm so excited. Thanks to @Floyd for pushing me to get this and in the future for all the questions I'm gunna throw at you. 

Can't wait to ride!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 15, 2017)

Just a free pile of stuff here, but I think the 58 Traveller will clean up pretty decent.


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 15, 2017)

Huffy trailer hitch


----------



## mazdaflyer (Oct 15, 2017)

30’s coaster wagon...American National Company “Red Bullet” possibly. 

 

 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 15, 2017)

mazdaflyer said:


> 30’s coaster wagon...American National Company “Red Bullet” possibly. View attachment 692533 View attachment 692534 View attachment 692535
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Nice Wagon---Solid ! Love those Artillery Wheels---Cowboy


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 15, 2017)

got this little guy this week only I  probably pulled the trigger to quickly before looking it over closely, many replaced parts. wrong wheels, bars, stem, rear fender, and OG seat is trash, that's the bad news, the good news is better paint than the one i have now, a nice nearly imposable to find chain guard in red, and again a very hard to find front fender in red and a descent badge


----------



## JKT (Oct 15, 2017)

I got a my anvils I had shipped over from Austria this week. they are still at my work place due to rain all this week, so I only have the sellers photos to add this at this time. the first is a Swedish Kohlswa ,  "South German pattern" with side shelf and unsetting block. it weights in at 436 lbs. with a 400 lb. factory stand. Swedish Steel is considered the best steel in the world. the second is a pretty rare very early Forged  PFP Peddinghaus 568 lb."North German pattern" with upsetting block, considered to be one of, if not the best, German anvils ever made. I also picked up a couple bikes but will have to post those later due to all the rain..


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 15, 2017)

ROCKS ROCK!!!


----------



## Boris (Oct 15, 2017)

Felt guilty about buying this Colson tricycle until I displayed in the shop. Going to leave as is. No cleaning on this one.


----------



## vincev (Oct 15, 2017)

Boris said:


> Felt guilty about buying this Colson tricycle until I displayed in the shop. Going to leave as is. No cleaning on this one.
> View attachment 692571 View attachment 692572



I like the trike.Are you feeling guilty because its to large for you to ride ??


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 15, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Nice Wagon---Solid ! Love those Artillery Wheels---Cowboy



ME LIKEY THAT WAGON!!!


----------



## rustintime (Oct 15, 2017)

Picked this up.. I'm thinking early 30's... Has an odd size front tire, 26 x 1.375 Columbia with a blacked out hub.. Maybe a Wartime replacement.....

 

 

 It has a cool Athlete badge and 2 nice looking license plates..


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 15, 2017)

Picked up better fenders, grips and the columbia winged ornament wheels will be here Tuesday big thanks to @dave laidacker @bikesnbuses and @sm2501


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 15, 2017)

Picked these up but need a better one so I can put these on my wifes green Monark..(I bought the pair knowing one was bad at the bead but hoping it was fixable)..still cool though and these are 100% uncleaned 


 
I also picked up these sweet 40s/50s? training wheels!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 15, 2017)

Boris said:


> Felt guilty about buying this Colson tricycle until I displayed in the shop. Going to leave as is. No cleaning on this one.
> View attachment 692571 View attachment 692572



That's a cute little trike.


----------



## GenuineRides (Oct 15, 2017)

Picked up a new to me Lincoln badge B6, all original paint and parts.  Just plain maroon paint though. Plus dug out a few Schwinn Motorbike frames today I had in storage for years, never looked at them since I moved a year ago.  They are close to all new finds for me, almost forgot I had them since they have been buried for years.  One in blue is a not often seen color, two with LaSalle badges and faded down tube decals.  Notice the nice backyard mechanic rivet job on one of the front fenders...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Oct 15, 2017)

GenuineRides said:


> Picked up a new to me Lincoln badge B6, all original paint and parts.  Just plain maroon paint though. Plus dug out a few Schwinn Motorbike frames today I had in storage for years, never looked at them since I moved a year ago.  They are close to all new finds for me, almost forgot I had them since they have been buried for years.  One in blue is a not often seen color, two with LaSalle badges and faded down tube decals.  Notice the nice backyard mechanic rivet job on one of the front fenders...View attachment 692715View attachment 692716View attachment 692717View attachment 692718View attachment 692719View attachment 692720View attachment 692721
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TapatalkView attachment 692725View attachment 692726View attachment 692727



Must be the season for maroon Schwinns. Think that's number 3 in 3 to 4 weeks.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reesatheresa (Oct 15, 2017)

I picked up a  Grey Ghost at a garage sale this week. Original paint and 1971 Columbus Ohio bicycle license.  No men were harmed by putting the bike on a rug inside.  I did that.   [emoji2]

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 15, 2017)

Reesatheresa said:


> I picked up a  Grey Ghost at a garage sale this week. Original paint and 1971 Columbus Ohio bicycle license.  No men were harmed by putting the bike on a rug inside.  I did that.   [emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk
> View attachment 692851



You did well, Girl. You need to be picking for me...----Cowboy


----------



## Reesatheresa (Oct 15, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> You did well, Girl. You need to be picking for me...----Cowboy



Well, thank you!   I can't take all the credit.   My husband @OldBikeGuy77 found the listing.   I just went and beat the crowd.  

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 15, 2017)

Reesatheresa said:


> Well, thank you!   I can't take all the credit.   My husband @OldBikeGuy77 found the listing.   I just went and beat the crowd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Good For Both of You !!!----God Bless,---Cowboy


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 15, 2017)

I picked up another back-lit sign.  I will switch out the glass with something of my liking.


----------



## Blackout (Oct 15, 2017)

got these old metal drawer cabinets maybe I can finally get all my small parts/misc. sorted and labeled so I can find them easier


----------



## Boris (Oct 15, 2017)

Blackout said:


> got these old metal drawer cabinets maybe I can finally get all my small parts/misc. sorted and labeled so I can find them easier
> View attachment 692911
> View attachment 692912




Boy, you've got enough drawers to sort your bearings by size and maker.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 15, 2017)

Got a couple of Monark built cruisers this week. One from a fellow CABE member and the Firestone from an auto swap meet last weekend.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 15, 2017)

Picked up a few things.....another 3 speed hub..



 
Two cogs for the 3 speeds.....


 
And these things.....


----------



## Brian (Oct 15, 2017)

Had a little luck and found this Hawthorne Comet embossed 3 gill horn tank. Really good shape. Old re-paint. Hadn't tested the horn yet. May find a new home for it.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 15, 2017)

On vacation this week but that didn’t stop me from trying to find some goodies. Found these glass reflectors at an antique shop outside Sedona AZ. 

Frank







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 15, 2017)

A few items from last weekends Auto Swap Meet at the Marina Airport. I had a space and was selling solo, so not much time to shop.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2017)

jd56 said:


> Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> Please include pictures as we do love pictures.
> 
> ...




THAT'S what's on you nightstand??? ...oops, wrong thread... 
just kidding, nice Feeeesh


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 16, 2017)

Picked a few things, like this Schwinn  clock, front schwinn expander with Schwinn scripted brake lever , drop stand and a box of nos grips!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 16, 2017)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Picked a few things, like this Schwinn  clock, front schwinn expander with Schwinn scripted brake lever , drop stand and a box of nos grips!
> View attachment 693131 View attachment 693132 View attachment 693136
> 
> View attachment 693137



nos grips...hmmmm.
Aren't I on your IOU list?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 16, 2017)

New 6 Rib EA light for my Rollfast and 39/40 4 Gill Roadmaster


----------



## Two Wheeler (Oct 16, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 692466 View attachment 692464 View attachment 692465 Just a free pile of stuff here, but I think the 58 Traveller will clean up pretty decent.




Is that my old Spitfire I gave to Mark?


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 17, 2017)

Dan Shabel said:


> Is that my old Spitfire I gave to Mark?



He said Dan gave it to him, I thought he meant Dan Schmidt. I’m building it as a rat bike for my sister.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 17, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> New 6 Rib EA light for my Rollfast and 39/40 4 Gill RoadmasterView attachment 693354 View attachment 693355 View attachment 693356




That is one sweet Four Gill. Just curious what the serial number is? V/r Shawn


----------



## Two Wheeler (Oct 19, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 693579
> He said Dan gave it to him, I thought he meant Dan Schmidt. I’m building it as a rat bike for my sister.





Funny story on this bike. Ask me about it Sunday.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 20, 2017)

Will do!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Oct 20, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 692466 View attachment 692464 View attachment 692465 Just a free pile of stuff here, but I think the 58 Traveller will clean up pretty decent.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 21, 2017)

Damn, at least I know what badge was on it now.


----------

